# Sylvania Panelescent Nite-Lite



## Ptj1967 (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm looking for an original Sylvania Panelescent Nite-Lite from the 1960s/1970s, preferably in working or semi-working condition. This particular one is rectangular, and the illuminated part is shaped like an old TV screen with rounded corners. When plugged in, it emits a bluish-green glow. Does anyone have one for sale, or know where I can get one? Thanks in advance.

Paul J.
Tucson, AZ


----------



## CLHC (Jun 2, 2006)

Would this be the one you're looking for?

http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/scienceservice/046002.htm


----------



## billw (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you really need an original? Similar nightlights have been showing
up quite recently due to their "energy saving" nature:
http://www.greenstore.com/techno/eurolite.html
(I've seen similar things all over.)

IIRC, EL phosphors are moisture senstive; I doubt whether such a light
from the 70s would still work (but you COULD replace the EL screen
with the one from a modern version, I guess.)


----------



## farmall (Jun 2, 2006)

billw said:


> IIRC, EL phosphors are moisture senstive; I doubt whether such a light
> from the 70s would still work (but you COULD replace the EL screen
> with the one from a modern version, I guess.)



I have one thats still working.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 2, 2006)

Gee, that's a blast from the past. I bought one in about 1964. Long since gone. Good luck with your search.


----------



## wbaker (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a round one, that was my dads, from the 60s, still working. I used it for years in the hallway, always on.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jun 4, 2006)

These lights were first marketed in the fall of 1959. My dad was in the electrical wholesale business and brought one home as a curiosity. 

I was fascinated with it. At ten and in the fifth grade, I took it to school. Every kid wanted one too. The came on a cardboard holder of twelve. I sold several cards to classmates for $1 per light.

There might still be a few of these at my parents house. We used them for bathroom night lights and in the hallway. They never stopped working.

Mark


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 5, 2006)

Strangely, after having posted earlier, I remembered an old Chinese clone of this light. I've included a link above.

The incredibly small text under Minder at the top says: Research Corporation. I had it in my bedroom for about 10 years and the strong summer sun turned the face of the unit into a pukey yellow color.

I'm surprised at how well the pictures turned out considering the only available light was from a 15 watt fluorescent bulb (at about 11:30 pm). I used flash as well, but the available light shots were better. The camera's a 3.1 MP Kodak EasyShare CD33.


----------



## obiannie (Jun 16, 2006)

I have one from the early 60's, still works. I am actually listing it on e-bay today.


----------



## pattycake1227 (May 5, 2008)

*Is this the item you are looking for??*


----------



## pattycake1227 (May 5, 2008)

*Sylvania Pink Panelescent Nite Lite.Lites up a bluish color.Never used.*


----------



## pattycake1227 (May 5, 2008)

Ptj1967 said:


> I'm looking for an original Sylvania Panelescent Nite-Lite from the 1960s/1970s, preferably in working or semi-working condition. This particular one is rectangular, and the illuminated part is shaped like an old TV screen with rounded corners. When plugged in, it emits a bluish-green glow. Does anyone have one for sale, or know where I can get one? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Paul J.
> Tucson, AZ


I posted a picture of the one I have.The one I have has never been used.Still on the card.It is exactly what you described.


----------



## WDG (May 5, 2008)

If you're looking for something that does the same thing, there's the Limelite: http://www.limelite.com/ (I didn't realize they had so many different products.) I've used several of these around the house for years, and also take a couple on trips to use in dark hotel rooms. I seem to recall these being also available under the Indiglo brand name. Home Depot had them the last time I bought any, a few years ago.

Here's an archived CPF discussion of these I ran across on Google: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/39024


----------



## TMorita (May 6, 2008)

I bet these look pretty funny when they're strapped to your forehead.



Toshi


----------



## Yucca Patrol (May 7, 2008)

TMorita said:


> I bet these look pretty funny when they're strapped to your forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> Toshi



ha ha ha! I was wondering if anyone would notice that this is in the headlamp forum. . . . LOL


----------

